# *ATTENTION TEX. BTTL COLLECTORS*



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 31, 2021)

I’m trying to enclose this mystery. I have now seen 3 bottles with the same type of “*E*”. Two have been confirmed to be associated with the ENTERPRISE BOTTLING WORKS in SCHULENBURG, TEXAS. I have a hutch registered with the Hutchinson website. This broken hutch displays a same styled “*E*” on the bottom. Wm. Engelking of Hallettsville, Texas, operated from 1891-‘92. I’m not sure the ENTERPRISE BTTLING. WRKS. goes back that far because the only bottles I have seen produced from that company date from the 1920s. Does anyone have extra information on TEXAS Hutchinson bottles with this “*E*”*. 







Orange Crush from 1924*



*SCHULENBURG IS 20 MILES FROM HALLETTSVILLE *


----------

